# Computer turns off by itself



## iwill (Nov 3, 2009)

My computer has often turned itself off , without warning as if someone had unplugged the power from the computer, and then when I tried to turn it back on from the power on botton on the tower it wouldn't turn on. I looked inside the tower and I could see the motherboard light was not lit, I then turned the tower off from the on/off switch at the back and turned it back on, after several times of doing this the motherboard light lit up and I then was able to turn the computer on again.

It worked fine but later it did this again.

So today I have been searching for answers, I looked on the help section here, I don't think any parts are overheaing, I downloaded speedfan to check the temp of my machine and everything seemed normal. I then thought to try a stress test, I used OCCT and after 30secs into the test the computer just turned off again.

I checked everything in device manager and that looks fine.

After doing some searching, I read somewhere than someone else had this problem and they fixed it by turning the PSU the right way up, my PSU is installed the wrong way up (I think) so I tried to flip it round but then the screws and the holes wouldn't match so I had to leave it upside down. This is a custom built machine that I built myself and its been working fine for nearly a year.

Any suggestion would be more appreciated, thank you very much.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Please post your system specs including power supply brand/model/specs.

PSUs only go in one way. If the holes don't match it's the wrong way.

PS. Please don't underline everything, it makes it harder to read.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

post your specs please

don't use speedfan for temps use core temp or real temp but the BIOS is most accurate.

go into your bios and post your voltages and temps


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

Your CPU is probably overheating and shutting itself off as a safety feature to keep from burning it....just my guess


----------

